# the forum background seem to have gone to the wild



## King Dorado (Mar 2, 2017)

or something...

also, whos the cowgirl and cowboy??


----------



## Jacob (Mar 2, 2017)

They're for the 1, 2 Switch game where you draw the controller against ur opponent


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

interesting indeed!


----------



## seliph (Mar 3, 2017)

remove the cowboys i'm the only cowboy tbt needs


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> also, whos the cowgirl and cowboy??



They're my mom and dad.


----------



## vel (Mar 3, 2017)

Jake said:


> They're my mom and dad.



what in tarnation


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

seeing these cute banners is kinda making me feel guilty for not ordering a switch


----------



## seliph (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> seeing these cute banners is kinda making me feel guilty for not ordering a switch



if u feel so bad buy me one :3


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 3, 2017)

Lovin' the Banner art! ❤❤❤


----------



## Javocado (Mar 3, 2017)

my dreams of a switch cow udder banner have been ruined :-(

I'm really digging it though, especially the BOTW stuff!!


----------



## Justin (Mar 3, 2017)

Javocado said:


> my dreams of a switch cow udder banner have been ruined :-(
> 
> I'm really digging it though, especially the BOTW stuff!!



It was considered...

with milk on the tree.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

gyro said:


> if u feel so bad buy me one :3



im down, send me your adress and social security number ;}


----------



## Bowie (Mar 3, 2017)

I always look forward to these banner changes!

Still not going to get a Switch, though. Wake me up when _Bayonetta 3_ gets announced.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 3, 2017)

Givin' me switch feels, but as with almost all devices and games I get I wait until they're way outdated because I'm a poor POS


----------



## forestyne (Mar 3, 2017)

even the forum is mocking me today...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 3, 2017)

Shame I'll never be able to afford a Switch.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 3, 2017)

Even though I have zero interest in the switch, it's fun to look at all the new banner art!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 3, 2017)

The switch is laaaaaaameee. lol

;p


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 3, 2017)

What are the little dude erasing eachother, are they making a cheap spongebob knock off? ME HOY MINOY!


----------



## Bcat (Mar 3, 2017)

for reals this legit reminded me I need to pickup botw for the wii u bc I completely forgot about it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 3, 2017)

Javocado said:


> my dreams of a switch cow udder banner have been ruined :-(
> 
> I'm really digging it though, especially the BOTW stuff!!



We didn't wanna steal Canada's only job and export of tree milking.



KaydeeKrunk said:


> What are the little dude erasing eachother, are they making a cheap spongebob knock off? ME HOY MINOY!


Snipperclips are angels shush


----------



## N a t (Mar 3, 2017)

My fam didn't buy a switch, but my mom's gettin our copies of BoTW (for the WIIU) today while I'm at work. I'm gonna come home and play all night ><


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 3, 2017)

the bummer to me is that, i've been told Nintendo is joining Microsoft/Sony in releasing a console that is non-compatible with prior system games, and theyre also gonna drop the free wifi social gaming....


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 3, 2017)

tbh the botw banner should be saying THE LEGEND OF JUBS in its text


----------



## Corrie (Mar 3, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> the bummer to me is that, i've been told Nintendo is joining Microsoft/Sony in releasing a console that is non-compatible with prior system games, and theyre also gonna drop the free wifi social gaming....



omg what? Source?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 3, 2017)

Corrie said:


> omg what? Source?



I'd heard this from a lot of people, and it's on the Switch faq as well:

http://www.nintendo.com/switch/faq/

(however, i dont know if there's any plan to end the free wifi for the wii U and 3Ds games...  that might be discussed here on the Treehouse board perhaps already...)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 3, 2017)

how in the hell would the switch have backwards compatibility to begin with?

that also doesn't compromise it's basic selling pitch of being able to easily switch between tv and mobile gaming


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 3, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> how in the hell would the switch have backwards compatibility to begin with?
> 
> that also doesn't compromise it's basic selling pitch of being able to easily switch between tv and mobile gaming



This.
If it had backward compatibility, it would defy it's purpose, as 3ds games can only play on handheld and Wii U games can only play on TV.
Plus,the idea of backwards compatibility is basically impossible.
The 3ds games are suited for dual screens, that's why the 3ds had backwards compatibility with the ds, they both have dual screens. The Switch hasn't duals screens.
Wii U games are in the form of discs, and a handheld isn't really suitable for disks, the switch is a handheld.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 3, 2017)

Piezahummy said:


> Plus,the idea of backwards compatibility is basically impossible.
> The 3ds games are suited for dual screens, that's why the 3ds had backwards compatibility with the ds, they both have dual screens. The Switch hasn't duals screens.
> Wii U games are in the form of discs, and a handheld isn't really suitable for disks, the switch is a handheld.



your expectation that we ground our expectations in reality is unrealistic!!!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 3, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> tbh the botw banner should be saying THE LEGEND OF JUBS in its text



ocaTina of time


----------



## Corrie (Mar 4, 2017)

The 1 and 2 symbols in the banner make me think I have notifications when I don't. Lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 4, 2017)

I have this strange feeling of being reminded by Zipper....


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 4, 2017)

Thunder said:


> ocaTina of time



that was the best you could come up with after 11 hours?!

I expected more from our hero...


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2017)

Corrie said:


> The 1 and 2 symbols in the banner make me think I have notifications when I don't. Lol



If notifications looked like that I'd come on here even less



(fund it)


----------



## Thunder (Mar 4, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> that was the best you could come up with after 11 hours?!
> 
> I expected more from our hero...



There's always Wind Jaker, but unless we promote someone named Schmelda I don't think I'm gonna come up with a good pun.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 4, 2017)

Corrie said:


> The 1 and 2 symbols in the banner make me think I have notifications when I don't. Lol



Omg, I thought I was the only one!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 4, 2017)

Thunder said:


> There's always Wind Jaker, but unless we promote someone named Schmelda I don't think I'm gonna come up with a good pun.



My name is for sure Schmelda irl, make me a mod.


----------



## Justin (Mar 5, 2017)

The real reason for lack of backwards compatibility is because the Switch is actually running a mobile/tablet chip of sorts, so very very different architecture than any other Nintendo system.

also

Justin - Today at 9:10 AM
wtf there's a line in the 1 2 switch banner at day?
WHY DIDNT ANYONE TELL ME OMG
i haven't seen it during the day because my **** sleep

FIXING


----------



## Foreveronlinee (Mar 5, 2017)

Nothing to contribute, just gonna say hi to my old friend King Dorado!

Hi.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 5, 2017)

Corrie said:


> The 1 and 2 symbols in the banner make me think I have notifications when I don't. Lol



Lol this, especially that 1 symbol being a little too close to the Notifications option.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 5, 2017)

its breathing new life into this forum
its a breath of fresh air from the winter banners....

i'll go home


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 6, 2017)

The Breath of the Wild Banner is cool; the other ones just seem kind of strange.


----------

